# Blighted Twin



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello

I posted the message below on Fri on the 'pregnancy loss' section and one of the ladies that replied suggested that I also post it on this section. I'm not bleeding as yet but have had a fair bit of brown discharge. 

Would appreciate any advice you could give.

LCR
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had a BFP following my 2nd cycle of IUI and my 7 week scan today showed 2 gestational sacs - one contained a viable foetus with a healthy heartbeat but the other was a 'blighted twin'. The nurse told me that I would start bleeding at some point and pass the empty gestational sac and told me to get my GP to refer me to and Early Pregnancy Unit. I talked to my GP who said that she couldn't do that unless I was bleeding heavily and in pain. I can't get hold of anyone at the clinic now - closed for the weekend.

Has anyone experienced this? Do you have any advice on what to expect? Presumably I will have to naturally miscarry the blighted twin - will this trauma affect the surviving twin? Is there a good chance that the surviving twin will continue to term? Is there any risk of infection.Today went so fast and was a bit of a blur that it's only just sinking in and, as I said, the clinic is closed and my GP was useless.

This is my first pregnancy - I'm 34 - partner and I have unexplained infertility.

Appreciate your thoughts, advice, questions to ask the clinic on Monday.

Thanks in advance

LCR


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm sorry about everything you are going through.

I would expect that you will have some sort of bleeding but everyone is different. I think it is normally possible to self-refer to the EPAU, if I were you I'd give them a ring.

Passing the 'blighted twin' is unlikely to affect the other one and it is also possible that you may 'absorb' it and no bleeding will occur.

Unfortunately it is a wait and see situation and I understand how difficult that is, we are always here to chat if you need us.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------

